# Welche CPu-Kühler für 1366?



## King$tiffma$ter (15. Februar 2009)

*Welche CPu-Kühler für 1366?*

Hallo,

mich würde interessieren welcher der beste cpu-kühler für den sockel 1366 ist?!
ich lese überall was anderes, einmal der noctua, dann der ifx, dann der termalright....

mfg


----------



## Uziflator (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche CPu-Kühler für 1366?*

Noctua U12P Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Noctua » Noctua CPU-Kühler NH-U12P SE1366 - Sockel 1366


----------



## Tecqu (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche CPu-Kühler für 1366?*

Ist IFX nicht Thermalright?
So gesehen kannst du mit keinem Lüfter was falsch machen. Kühlen alle super.
Aber ich glaube, das der IFX minimal vorne liegt. Aber schraub 2 Lüfter an den Noctua u12p und du hast da wieder ne bessere Leistung


----------



## King$tiffma$ter (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche CPu-Kühler für 1366?*

beim noctua sind schon 2 sehr gute lüfter von noctua dabei oder??


----------



## Uziflator (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche CPu-Kühler für 1366?*



King$tiffma$ter schrieb:


> beim noctua sind schon 2 sehr gute lüfter von noctua dabei oder??



Ja p genau aber nich grad die schönsten


----------



## gogle (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche CPu-Kühler für 1366?*

ich empfehle auch Noctua CPU-Kühler NH-U12P SE1366 - Sockel 1366


----------



## King$tiffma$ter (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche CPu-Kühler für 1366?*

muss nicht so schön sein, braucht nur gute kühlleistung dass man nen i7 übertakten kann..
fürs gute aussehen werden dann 2 kaltlichtkathoden sorgen


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche CPu-Kühler für 1366?*

Zalman CNPS 9900, hat ne super Kühlleistung, aber nicht der leiseste...

Scythe Mugen 2

oder wie gesagt der Noctua.


----------



## k4nt0n (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche CPu-Kühler für 1366?*

Wieso den Zalman CNPS 9900 ??
Der Noctua ist doch viel besser und dazu noch schön leise...

Ich hab den Noctua und bin wirklich sehr zufrieden, der NH-U12p gemischt mit dne beiden Lüftern ist eine "gelungene Komposition", mit den beiden Lüftern bist du so in etwa beim IFX-14 Niveau...


----------



## cartago2202 (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche CPu-Kühler für 1366?*

ich sag mal Mugen2 vor allem wenn der lüfter per pwm gesteuert wird ist unhörbar


----------



## Tobio89 (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche CPu-Kühler für 1366?*

wenn du nicht all zu viel platz im case hast ist der Auras LPT 709 zu empfehlen


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche CPu-Kühler für 1366?*



k4nt0n schrieb:


> Wieso den Zalman CNPS 9900 ??
> Der Noctua ist doch viel besser und dazu noch schön leise...
> 
> Ich hab den Noctua und bin wirklich sehr zufrieden, der NH-U12p gemischt mit dne beiden Lüftern ist eine "gelungene Komposition", mit den beiden Lüftern bist du so in etwa beim IFX-14 Niveau...



Besser ist dein Noctua nicht, nur leiser, test pcgh...
glaub der wurde allerdings nur mit einem lüfter getestet...

Der Noctua ist aber auch sehr gut.
dieser ist der ausgewogenste kühler, leistung zu Geräusch.

Kommt halt immer auf die Anforderungen vom Nutzer drauf an.


----------



## t4gm (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche CPu-Kühler für 1366?*

Ich habe hier einen Xigmatek [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*RED SCORPION-S1283 gefunen.

Ist dieser nicht gut? 
*[/FONT]


----------



## Uziflator (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche CPu-Kühler für 1366?*

Geht du müsstes aber dieses kit dazu kaufen  Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 1366 (Intel) » Xigmatek » Xigmatek I7361 Montage-Kit für 3 Heatpipes - Sockel 1366


----------



## Neon1 (13. März 2009)

*AW: Welche CPu-Kühler für 1366?*

Ich hab mir jetz den Asus Triton 88 bestellt mal sehen was der kann im mom mit dem boxed hab ich Temp von 35 - 50 C°


----------

